

I didn't make it, will someone else take me? - mikeyy

Sadly, I didn't get an invitation to the Work at a Startup. I shall not give my hopes there though. I've worked to give myself a name and by gosh, I didn't do it for no reason. I've been jobless for a year, getting ready to get out into the real world after my schooling. Now I'm left stressed because I'm not a "qualified" developer, engineerer, or whatever for jobs I send a resume to.<p>If anyone is willing to give me a chance, I promise, I won't let you down. It is my passion and dedication to give you the best of my abilities, while trying the hardest I can.<p>Anyone willing to give me that chance?<p><i>EDIT</i> I wasn't really informative, sorry. I am a PHP developer, though I've also been working with Ruby on Rails for the past 5 months or so. I find a great deal in security and take it into consideration respectfully for everything I work on. Even services I use, I am intended to test it's security and find problems. If location is of concern, I am currently located in Louisiana.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
This is going to sound harsh, but ...

With no contact details in your profile, and no links to anything you've done,
you're not showing much initiative. have you read all the items here on HN
about showing passion and initiative? About getting jobs? About networking?

About showing, not telling?

You've told use you're passionate, and you've told us you've worked hard. How
about showing us the results?

~~~
mikeyy
Hey RiderOfGiraffes, it's not much and I'm not really impressed by it, but my
biggest "accomplishment" gained media attention. I believe it was
irresponsible. I've grown past it and have decided to put my strive in finding
vulnerabilities and coding scripts to replicate certain methods to something
more productive. What was less recognized, yet what I put the most work into
was a complete remake of Twitter with extra features such as the ability to
snap an image from a webcam, including recording a video straight from the
browser as Youtube has now.

After the attention, I took down everything. Slowly backed away from the scene
for a little while, my mistake. It's been a hard time trying to find way to do
something I want without the money or support.

I have ideas where I wanted to create a profiling website, called Whothey.be,
where a community of members input information for other members or people.
With no way of supporting the hosting and what not, I've never been able to
try and create such a thing.

Also a website I had up since around last Nov. till March, called MyTrueColor.
It was focused around members posting anonymously or public revealing their
secrets.

I have many other ideas, but I either I have no means of supporting it or I'm
just not really hopeful about it.

~~~
wdewind
I suggest you move. If you're a decent PHP and RoR developer there wont be a
shortage of work for you in Metro areas (at least NYC).

New Orleans (if you are lucky enough to even be there) unfortunately just
doesn't have a great tech scene.

Also put those sites back up. You can afford $20/month on a Linode on your
credit card for the value they add to your resume, trust me.

------
ferretfighter
Your name is one of a black hat script kiddie. That doesn't buy you much in
most employer's books. You're lucky you're not in prison.

If you want to have a legitimate job in the future you should probably avoid
the black hat world entirely.

------
maxwin
I hope you've really grown past it. Having a bad reputation for being an
unethical hacker is a liability. I think for most employers, trustworthiness
is one the most important factors. In the meanwhile, you probably want to do
some freelancing work.

